# Colonoscopy and Removal of Appendicolith



## kjennings (Aug 10, 2010)

Physican wants to bill for the removal of appendicolith during colonoscopy. It was located in the appendix orfice. Help!! I am having problems coding this one!!!  Any help would be GREAT!!


----------



## j.berkshire (Aug 11, 2010)

What device was used to remove the appendocolith?  If it was removed endoscopically using a snare, I suggest 45385.


----------

